# Babycurus gigas at last!!!!!



## ftorres (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello All,
LAst night I found my newly mom resting with the kids.













Small batch but one of the first ones here I guess.
I have a smaller female still inside with the male, so I hope she is gravid too.

She took long time to pop.

francisco


----------



## Malcara (Aug 31, 2008)

Grats! Iheard they are big, but how big do they get exactly?


----------



## tabor (Aug 31, 2008)

I've got three VERY gravid males I am just waiting on to pop. These are going to be a HIGH DEMAND SPECIES.

They are at least twice the size of jacksoni, not best pic to capture their coloration but look at that size  :







They seem to have really small broods like 8-12 babies, which is odd for Buthids.

Their 2i's are the size of like 4i jacksoni lol


----------



## ftorres (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Ryan,

Hey I know you have some really unique and super rare species but gravid males is AMAZING!!!!!!   jk.

Now to my serious question.

Is that a female B jacksini on the pic???

I have seen B jacksonis bigger than the one in your pic, but I have to agree with you B gigas is really a giant!!!!

My girl gave me only 6 babies and it will take another eternity for her to give me more.

You have all the girls, I have all the males. WOuld you like to trade????

regards
francisco


----------



## tabor (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a male too  

That's not my pic, from some guy in Europe. and yeah they are smaller because they are preserved specimens, and dead.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 31, 2008)

frisco congrats:clap:  i know nesh and myself tried to get these but there wasn't much in the way of proof that what was being sold were what were advertised...when in early instars is it possible to tell the difference between the 2 species???

wayne


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Ryan
Be sure to hold one for me, i've got some cash now 

Rick


----------



## tabor (Aug 31, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> frisco congrats:clap:  i know nesh and myself tried to get these but there wasn't much in the way of proof that what was being sold were what were advertised...when in early instars is it possible to tell the difference between the 2 species???
> 
> wayne


2i B. gigas look completely different then B. jacksoni, so right away.


----------



## The Emperor (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome! How much are you asking for one?


----------



## tabor (Aug 31, 2008)

When mine have babies I'm keeping most of them and charging at least $35 each for the ones I do sell. These are one of the best scorps i've ever seen. The size of an emp, the color of a jacksoni.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Ftorres,

congrats with your brood. It is probably the first brood, due to it's small size./ Don't disturb the mother, because B.gigas is notorious for sweeping the young of her back when she senses danger or feels things aren't right.
Good luck rairing these!


All,

the preserved specimens in *my* picture that Tabor used, are average sized, so not in the small end, and not in the large end. the B.jacksoni is a bit over 6 cm and the B.gigas is 9.7 cm. And the colors of the specimens are obviously not as vivid as in living specimens, due to preservation in alcohol (+ I didn't dry them before taking the picture, I took this picture pure for size comparison). 

B.gigas and  B.jacksoni are easily separated (also when juvenile) by the fact that B.gigas has the patella of the pedipalp dark,and B.jacksoni does not.

If you want to learn more about both species, please read the species biographies I wrote for The Scorpion files


----------



## drummindan2007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tabor/ftorres, Please PM me if and when you choose to sell any of these. I am very interested in picking up a few.


----------



## Malcara (Sep 1, 2008)

I tried your link and got a blank page, and google isn't much help either. I just want to know one thing are they communal like the B. Jacksoni?


----------



## tabor (Sep 1, 2008)

Malcara said:


> I tried your link and got a blank page, and google isn't much help either. I just want to know one thing are they communal like the B. Jacksoni?


Yeah the adults are at least.


----------



## tabor (Sep 4, 2008)

all his babies were eaten 

i've heard this happening A LOT with this species. sucks, since they are so awesome.

sorry torres


----------



## talljosh003 (Sep 4, 2008)

a larger version of b. jacks? *jealousy overcomes me*


----------



## ftorres (Sep 5, 2008)

Michiel said:


> Ftorres,
> 
> congrats with your brood. It is probably the first brood, due to it's small size./ Don't disturb the mother, because B.gigas is notorious for sweeping the young of her back when she senses danger or feels things aren't right.
> Good luck rairing these!




Hello All,
Michiel, thanks for the tips, but the female ate or discarted the babies.

She is back into the communal cage so how soon will the male pay attention to her again????

regards
francisco

PS Ryan please what ever you do, Do Not Disturbe the Females while they carry the babies.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 5, 2008)

Ftorres,

I have had three clutches from this species, and only in one case the mother did not eat the young. Rearing the young that are swept off is a very difficult task and I was not succesfull. 
I all future cases I will separate the gravid females BEFORE they give birth, because I also keep them communal. 

When the male carries a spermatophore they are technically ready to mate, it depends a bit on the female also. I cannot give you a clear answer on this one, as I already mentioned I have had only three broods from these. I do not have a lot of experience, but who does with this species. 
It can be a short time, or a relative long time before succesfull mating will occur again. 

In my case, on top of all things, the two females that ate their brood both died shortly after. Now that sucks my friends!


----------

